# Places cheap for a long weekend



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

I am attending Oklahoma State University and am looking for somewhere to board for long weekends in the upcoming season. Any recommendations? I come from a airline family so distance isn't an issue.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

I think Colorado is probably your closest option? ~15 hours until you're up in the mountains if driving from Tulsa (dunno how far from Stillwater).


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Salt Lake City Utah, is probably the easiest in/out with cheap lodging option. You can stay in the city and get to most resorts in under 45 minutes (even under 30 minutes). Lot's of cheap lodging options in town. At the resort the prices go up. The bus system will get you to most spots too.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2009)

I like to keep it simple and I love getting away for the weekend to snowboard. If you want to keep it cheap and still beautiful I would go to Wolf Creek Colorado. If I can make it a weekend driving trip from Houston Texas I am sure it is feasable from oklahoma. You can't stay on the mountain, it is more of a local place. Your options for lodging are Pagosa Springs or South Fork. Go for South Fork for sure. Pagosa springs has more night life, but the pass to the mountain is often closed. I hope you get a chance to try it!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Wolf Creek is great. If you are flying the closest place to fly into is going to be Durango. Judging by the OP's post, that is what he plans to do. Durango is on the Pagosa side of the pass and about 90 minutes from Wolf Creek. It does have cheap lift tickets and inexpensive lodging can be found on either side of the Pass. The Pagosa Springs side does close more often than the South Fork side, but it's not that often and is rarely for more than a day. I generally stay in Pagosa everytime I go down there and have yet to get skunked. It can happen though.


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2009)

I would like to stay on the Pagosa side, but when you are driving from South Texas for a weekend of snowboarding losing even a day is a major bummer. We usually visit that side though.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

If it happens you can always go to Purgatory (Durango Mountain). It is a decent mountain and has plenty of fun terrain.


----------

